# So is there any truth to this?



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I just got word from a buddy of mine that a very well known outfitter (I'll hold the name for now) was recently arrested on several counts of illegal chase which led to the taking of a very large bull in southern utah. Any truth to this?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Is this on any of the other forums? I've been waiting for somebody to sound off on this... especially with all the accusations and stories flying around on other threads.... 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Well, since I just got off the phone with mulletman, it isn't him. *()* 

PRO


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

It was you with the roadblocks, riding ATV's through the sage with cattle prods huh? :lol: Just kidding Pro. Sounds like you had an exciting season while you were gone for so long.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Well, since I just got off the phone with mulletman, it isn't him. *()*
> 
> PRO


Why would he call you with his 'one phone call'? You guys must be close.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Elkhuntingfool said:


> they share a mullet *()*


yah, but which one owns the keys to the Flobee?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I can't grow a mullet, if I tried it would be a skullet, so I keep it short. I gave the mullet up several years ago. Add the scars from my ATV rodeo and a hat is preferred to be in place whenever in public, I get tired of all the screaming from kids that see me 'exposed'.  

PRO


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Ya know, the simple mullet is a bit plain in my oppinion. I good skullet(if cultivated properly, and well kept) is far more impressive. Coupled with a few battle wounds, it is by far superior.
When I end up going bald, I will probably end up sporting a skullet.....proudly!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

RTMC said:


> Ya know, the simple mullet is a bit plain in my oppinion. I good skullet(if cultivated properly, and well kept) is far more impressive. Coupled with a few battle wounds, it is by far superior.
> When I end up going bald, I will probably end up sporting a skullet.....proudly!


You say that now, but just wait. If you have all the scars of many poor choices and a mis-shaped head, you may feel different. I see it as a sign of why the good Lord created hats. Plus then I get to pimp myself for different companies. 

I talked to mulletman last night, he said he saw some dang good bulls while in jail. His hunter didn't mind, he didn't have to hike to far being behind bars. :shock:

PRO


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> I just got word from a buddy of mine that a very well known outfitter (I'll hold the name for now) was recently arrested on several counts of illegal chase which led to the taking of a very large bull in southern utah. Any truth to this?


I haven't heard anything about it....yet!

Rut


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

RuttCrazed said:


> skeet4l said:
> 
> 
> > I just got word from a buddy of mine that a very well known outfitter (I'll hold the name for now) was recently arrested on several counts of illegal chase which led to the taking of a very large bull in southern utah. Any truth to this?
> ...


Keep holding your breath, you'll passout before there is any truth to this nonsense. 

PRO


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> RuttCrazed said:
> 
> 
> > skeet4l said:
> ...


Do I have to hold my breath or can I just take a nap? 8)

Rut


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Go ahead and grab a pillow, just don't bite it.  

PRO


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Go ahead and grab a pillow, just don't bite it.
> 
> PRO


That sounds more like something a person guiding in the backwoods for a month at time might do, I sleep at home every night! 8)

Rut


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

RuttCrazed said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Go ahead and grab a pillow, just don't bite it.
> ...


There were lots of sheep around that were a better option than that. :shock:

PRO


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> RuttCrazed said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


Just don't get the one that is tied to the trailer, you don't want sloppy seconds! :shock:

Rut


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Go ahead and grab a pillow, just don't bite it.
> 
> PRO


Speaking of Zim....  Ha.... just kidding... thats just a crack on his avatar. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Go ahead and grab a pillow, just don't bite it.
> ...


Now that's funny right there. :lol: Remember Zimmy, I didn't bring you in to this, don't go nuking me because of a funny, funny comment. :wink:

PRO


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> :shock:


Your avatar isn't much better, sick and wrong, that's what it is.

PRO


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm looking for some sheep as we speak, to make you feel a little more at home. *()*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Actually I think I'll keep this avatar cuz it's pretty much the coolest one out there. And for those that have seen the movie it's very "mindbottling". :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I'm looking for some sheep as we speak, to make you feel a little more at home. *()*


That's it, no elk poppers for you. :evil: :wink:

That would be a different version of mutton bustin I suppose. 

Back on subject, I wonder how many other 'stories' about the mulletman will pop up in the next few months as the success stories keep coming in from the mulletman and his posse. :?

PRO


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Is this better I'm thinking of changing to this one. *()*


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

You and Zim together, ain't that sweet? Atleast you aren't the reciever.  

PRO


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Your right on rumors. One was started just a minute ago that zim and I know how to ice skate. :shock:


----------

